# المرأة الفاضلة من يجدها



## happy angel (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*قالوا : 
ما أعظمك يا حواء حين تكونين راحه لزوجك فى صحراء حياته وتكونين سكناَ له فى تقلبات حياته اليومية وحين تكونين سنداَ تقفين الى جانبه عندما يمر فى الشدائد والمحن 
المرأة الفاضلة كمشرط الطبيب الحكيم لمداواة كل جرح اليم والمرأة الشريرة كساطور الجزار للتحطيم والتهشيم 
عندما تغضب المرأة وتصرخ تفقد ربع جمالها ثم نصف أنوثتها ثم كل حبيبها 
ويل للبيت إن كانت الدجاجة تصيخ ويبقى الديك صامتاَ 
الزواج مثل السفينة . الزوج هو الربان أو المحرك ، اما الزوجة فهي الدفة التي تحدد اتجاه المسير 

نصيحة أم لابنتها 
هذه يا ابنتي وصفتي للسعادة فى الحياة الزوجية : ضعي زوجك فى وعاء من الرعاية والحنان وأحكمي سد هذا الوعاء بغطاء من المرح والشفقة والمشاركة الوجدانية ثم ضعي هذا الإناء قريباَ من نيران الحب الهادئة المستمرة التي لا تخبو ولا تتأجج وبذلك يحسن طبخ محتوياته فيقدم طبقاَ شهياَ رائعاَ 

اعتزمي أن تفكري فى زوجك قبل نفسك . حاولي إن ترى الحياة عبر عينه ، كوني طوال النهار لطيفه وطيبه ولا تدعى الوقائع القاسية تهبط من عزيمتك .
تنبهي لموضع عينيه وانفه فلا تقع عينيه فيك على قبيح ولا يشم منك إلا أطيب الريح .
احترسي لماله ولا تعصى له أمرا ولا تفشى له سراَ .

وقال بعض الأزواج :
إن الزواج لا يكون جنه إلا بأيديكن ولا يمكن إن يكون جحيما إلا بأيديكن أيضاَ ، وهكذا عليكن إن تختزن كيف تزيدون إن تكون حياتكن الزوجية اما نعيماَ أو جحيماَ 
المرأة التي تغلق فمها وتتحدث بعينيها اجمل واكثر جاذبيه من المرأة التي لا تكف عن الكلام حتى لو كان حظها من جمال الجسم والوجه اكبر واكثر حظاَ منها 
إن الثناء والمديح من أهم عوامل نجاح الحياة الزوجية ، كل مرة تمدحني زوجتي فيها اشعر كأنها تصب لي قالبا اكبر وانه لابد لي من إن ازداد عملا حتى املأوه 
نادراَ ما تمدحني زوجتي واشعر مرات كثيرة بقوه داخليه تدفعني لأقول لها ( أقلعي عن الشكوى وتفضلي بقول كلمة مديح واحدة) 

امرأة فاضلة من يجدها: 
تكلمت سابقا عن إن ظهور خلافات بين الزوجين فى حياتها الزوجية معا يرجع الى أسباب كثيرة ، لذلك علينا إن نتعرف عليها ونتحذر منها متكلمين على الهنا المحب وقوه روحه القدوس الساكن فينا حتى نستطيع التغلب عيها بطريقه صحيحه وهكذا ننطلق فى حياتنا متمتعين بالسعادة الحقيقية مدى الأيام 
ويمكن تلخيص هذه الأسباب فى النقاط الآتية

أولا: الفروق الأساسية بين طبيعتي الرجل والمرأة 
ثانيا : دور الزوج والزوجة فى الحياة الزوجية 
ثالثا: التواصل والتفاهم الصحيح بين الزوجين 
رابعا : حدود العلاقات الصحيحة مع الأهل والأصدقاء والمحيط الخارجي 
خامساً: طرق التعامل مع الخلافات 

ساتكلم عن دور الزوجة بحسب ما حدده الله فى كلمته التي هى الأساس الصحيح الثابت لحياة انسانيه صحيحه 
ولمعرفة الدور الصحيح للزوجة فى الحياة الزوجية دعونا معا نجيب على الأسئلة الهامة التالية : 

أولا :- ما هو هدف الله من هذا الكيان الزوجي ؟ : 

أ‌- الزواج هو فرصه خدمه خاصة رتبها الله لكل من الزوجين ليخدم كل واحد الآخر بطريقه متميزة فريدة لا يسطيع شخص أخر إن يقوم بها ، حتى يساعد على تسديد احتياجاته بطريقه صحيحه فيتمتع بحياة سعيدة امنه 
ب‌- صمم الله الزواج بحيث يكمل كل من الزوجين أحدهما الآخر لذلك نقرأ القول فى ( رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى لأهل كورنثوس الإصحاح 11 وعدد11 ) "غير إن الرجل ليس من دون المرأة ولا المرأة من دون الرجل فى الرب "
ج‌- خلق الله الإنسان ذكراَ وأنثى بقيمه متساوية حتى يعين كل شريكه الآخر لذلك نقرأ فى ( سفر التكوين الإصحاح 2 وعدد18" فاصنع له معيناَ نظيره " 
د‌- قد يقوم شخص بدوره المطلوب منه .لكن بصورة روتينية كواجب مفروض عليه لكي لا يكون ملوما . ولكن الخدمة الحقيقية الصحيحة هى خدمه المحبة القلبية الصادقة التي يقول عنها الكتاب المقدس ( فى رسالة بولس الرسول الى أهل كولوسى الإصحاح 3 وعدد23) " وكل ما فعلتم فاعملوا من القلب كما للرب ليس للناس " 

ثانيا -: ما هو موقع المرأة فى الحياة الزوجية ؟ 
لقد تشوهت الحياة الزوجية فى المجتمع منذ سنين طويلة وبالتالي صورة المرأة وموقفها لذلك ولكي نعرف الموقع الحقيقي الصحيح للمرأة كما صححه الله منذ البداية ، دعونا نرجع الى كلمه الله لنرى ماذا تقول عن ذلك
أ‌- وضع المرأة قبل السقوط والتعدى : 
-بعد ما اكمل الله خليقته فى الستة أيام نقرأ ( فى سفر تكوين الإصحاح 1 وعدد 26، 27 ) " وقال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا ............ . فخلق الله الانسان على صورته. على صورة الله خلقه ذكر وأنثى خلقهم "
وهكذا يوضح لنا الله انه خلق الانسان ذكرا ًو أنثى لينقلا معا صورته عمليا ًعلى الارض 

- بعدما خلق الله أدم ووضعه فى جنه عدن قال الله ( فى سفر التكوين الإصحاح 2 والإعداد من 18 : 24 ) " ليس جيداً ا يكون أدم وحده فاصنع له معينا نظيره " ثم بعد ذلك يأتي القول " ............لذلك يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكونان جسدا واحدا". وهذا موقع الصحيح للمرأة الذي يمكن تلخيصه فى الأتي :-
معينا نظيره: ان كلمة معين تعنى ( المرافق) الذي يقوم المساعدة للشخص الأخر . انه الشخص الذي يقف بجوار الأخر ويعمل لحسابه وليس لحساب نفسه . حيث ان كلمه نظيره تعنى المتطابق معه
جسداً واحداً: لقد أصبحت المرأة مع زوجها كيانا عضويا ً واحداً ، فهما معا ليسا مجرد كيانا اجتماعيا ً أو شخصيتان يعيشان معا بعقد مشروط إن الكيان العضوي الواحد له أحاسيس مشتركة واحدة وأفكار وأهداف واحدة . وكل عضو فى هذا الكيان يعمل فى تناغم كامل مع الأخر مراعياً احتياجاته خادماً له وهكذا يسير الجسد معفى نمو وتقدم مستمر 

ب‌- وضع المرأة بعد السقوط والتعدى : 
- عندما نقرأ قصه سقوط الانسان وتعديه فى (سفر التكوين و الإصحاح 3) نستطيع ان ندرك وضع الانسان الطبيعي فى وقتنا الحاضر فبدلاً من علاقة الجسد الواحد بين الزوجين نقرأ قول الله للمرأة " الى رجلك يكون اشتياقك وهو يسود عليك "
-بدلا من علاقة المحبة الصادقة والمنعشة اصبح الوضع السائد هو التنافس والصراع فكل من المرأة والرجل يعمل لحساب نفسه وليس للأخر
- أصبحت المرأة تحاول الاستحواذ على رجلها مستغله احتياجاته ونقاط ضعفه المختلفة وهكذا فُقدت المحبة الخادمة المضحية وسيطرت المحبة الغريزية الجسدية بدلا منها 

ت‌- وضع المرأة التى تتمتع بعلاقة صحيحه مع الله : 
- عندما يتوب الانسان ويسلم حياته بالإيمان بالمسيح لا تغفر خطاياه فقط بل يتمتع بالولادة الجديدة وينطبق عليه القول كما فى (رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية الى أهل كورنثوس الإصحاح 5 وعدد17) " إن كان أحد فى المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديداَ " وهكذا يصبح الإنسان قادرا على الانتصار على كل ما عملته الخطية داخله 
- يستطيع الإنسان عندئذ إن يعيش الحياة الصحيحة التي صممها الله قبل السقوط وهذا ما أكده الرب يسوع فى قوله فى ( الإنجيل كما دونه القديس مرقس الإصحاح 10 و الأعداد 6: 9) " ولكن من بدء الخليقة ذكراَ وأنثى خلقهما الله . من اجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته . ويكون الاثنان جسداَ واحداَ ، إذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسداَ واحد. فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان " 

ثالثا:- ما هى الصفات التي يتوقعها الرجل فى زوجته ؟ 
تم عمل استبيان على مجموعه من الرجال معظمهم من المؤمنين الحقيقيين فى إحدى الدول الغربية لمعرفة اهم الصفات التي يعطيها الرجال أولوية فى الزوجة التي يريد الارتباط بها فكانت النتائج كالتالي : 
70% أم صالحه 
65%مؤمنة تقية 
35% جذابة عاطفية
30%مخلصة وأمينة 
هذا يقودنا الى دراسة ما كتبه سليمان الحكيم قديما بالروح القدس فى سفر الأمثال عن الصفات المختلفة للمرأة المعيبة المرفوضة ، والمرأة الفاضلة الممدوحة : 
أ‌- المرأة المعيبة المرفوضة: 
1. المرأة الجاهلة : ( سفر الأمثال الإصحاح 9 وعدد 13 ) 
" المرأة الجاهلة صخابة حمقاء ولا تدرى شيئاَ " إنها المرأة شديدة الصياح وعديمة الانتباه فيما تقول وهى تفتقر للمعرفة والفهم تندفع فى تصرفاتها ولا تعرف معنى ضبط النفس 

2. المرأة الجميلة عديمة العقل : ( سفر الأمثال الإصحاح 11 وعدد22 )
"خزامة ذهب فى فنطيسة خنزيرة المرأة الجميلة العديمة العقل "وهكذا يؤكد أيضا القول " الحسن حسن والجمال باطل " فلا قيمه للتركيز على المظهر الخارجي فقط بدون النظر الى الشيء الأهم والأبقى وهو العقل والحكمة التي تبنى البيت وهذا يشبهه بالخنزيره التي حتى ولو وضعنا فى انفها خاتماَ ذهبياَ لن يفيدها أو يغير من وضعها شيئاَ 

3. المرأة المخاصمة: ( سفر الأمثال الإصحاح21 الاعداد9، 19 ، الإصحاح 27 وعدد 15)
" السكن فى زاوية السطح خير من امرأة مخاصمة....." "السكن فى ارض بريه خير من امرأة مخاصمة حردة" "الوكف المتتابع فى يوم ممطر والمرأة المخاصمة سيان "
هذه هى المرأة التي لا تعرف معنى الوداعة والتواضع فهي دائما تتمركز حول ذاتها ورغباتها فهذا يدفعها الى حياة النزاع والشجار المستمر الذي يُفقد البيت سلامه فتصبح الحياة كأنها بريه قاحلة يا بسه بلا ماء وتصبح هى كقطرات الماء فى يوم ممطر , تثير المشاعر بمشاكستها فتسبب التعب الذي يصعب معه الحياة 

ب .المرأة الممدوحة الفاضلة : 
1. المرأة ذات النعمة : ( سفر الأمثال الإصحاح 11 وعدد16) 
" المرأة ذات النعمة تحصل كرامة............ " ، إنها المرأة التى مبدأ حياتها العطاء والتعاطف مع الآخرين بدون شروط . إنها تعرف كيف تحتوى الآخرين وحتى إساءتهم وينطبق عليها ما كتب ( فى رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى الإصحاح 3 وعدد9) " غير مجازين عن الشر بشر أو عن شتيمة بشتيمة بل بالعكس مباركين عالمين أنكم لهذا دعيتم لكي ترثوا بركة " 

2. المرأة المتعقلة  سفر الأمثال الإصحاح 11 وعدد16)
{"البيت والثروة ميراث من الأباء اما الزوجة المتعقلة فمن عند الرب " }
هذه هى المرأة الحكيمة الواعية التى لا تندفع بمشاعرها وعواطفها بل تعرف معنى الانضباط الصحيح متعلمة الحكمة الصحيحة الحقيقية من الله ، والتي تنطبق عليها القول (فى الأمثال الإصحاح 14 وعدد1) " حكمة المرأة تبنى بيتها والحماقة تهدمه بيدها " 
3. المرأة الفاضلة : ( سفر الأمثال الإصحاح 12 وعدد4، و الإصحاح 31 وعدد10)
" المرأة الفاضلة تاج لبعلها . اما المخزية فكنخر فى عظامه ." "امرأة فاضلة من يجدها لان ثمنها يفوق اللآلئ " إنها المرأة ذات الصفات السامية التى تفوق مقاييس البشر المادية الفانية ، إنها ترفع من مكانه زوجها فتصبح كالتاج على رأسه بدلاَ من المرأة التى تسبب له الخزى والعار فتكون كالنخز فى عظامه 
4. المرأة المتقية الرب  سفر الأمثال الإصحاح 31 وعدد30) 
" الحسن غش والجمال باطل . اما المرأة المتقية الرب فهي تُمدح " ، هذه هى المرأة التى تعيش فى مخافة الرب فى جميع مجالات الحياة لذلك يستطيع زوجها ان يثق بها ولا يحتاج معها لشيء وهى بحق تنطبق عليها القول( فى رسالة بولس الرسول الى اهل افسس الإصحاح 6 وعدد7) " خادمين بنية صالحة كما للرب ليس للناس " 

رابعاَ :- ما هى نظرة الرجل لزوجته ؟ 
حتى تدرك المرأة دورها كزوجة عليها ان تعرف ما هو المنظور الذي ينظرة ويراها فيه الرجل : 
- إنسان : 
1. رفيقه له فى الطريق يتمتع معها بالمودة الحقيقية فى علاقة صداقه حقيقية ، تبكى معه وتفرح معه دائما فينطبق عليها ما يقوله العريس فى ( سفر نشيد الانشاد الإصحاح 4 والأعداد 8 :10) " هلمي معي من لبنان يا عروس ..... قد سبيت قلبي يا أختي العروس ........... ما احسن حبك يا أختي العروس......... " 
2. تشاركه أسرارهما وتحافظ عليها ، فهي موضع ثقته الكاملة ، تسنده عندما يقع وتهدئ من ثورته عندما يثور ، وتطبق القول ( سفر الجامعة الإصحاح 4 والأعداد 9: 12) " اثنان خير من واحد ....... لانه ان وقع إحداهما يقيمه رفيقه . وويل لمن هو وحده ........ إن غلب أحد على الواحد يقف مقابله الاثنان.......... " 

- امرأة : 
1. تبادله محبه عاطفية عميقة كل أيام الحياة ، وتعبر عن ذلك بصور متنوعة دائمة كما تظهر بوضوح تقديرها لمحبته وما يقوم به من جهتها كما فى ( سفر نشيد الانشاد الإصحاح 7 والأعداد 10: 13) " انا لحبيبي ، وإلى اشتياقه . .........عند أبوابنا كل النفائس من جديدة وقديمه ذخرتها لك يا حبيبى " 
2. منطلقه معبرة عن عواطفها بوضوح ، تهتم بنفسها وبتلميحاته عنها ، كما تعمل على تسديد احتياجاته الخاصة فينطبق عليها القول (سفر نشيد الانشاد الإصحاح 4 والأعداد 1: 7) " ها أنت جميلة يا حبيبتي ها انت جميلة ...........كلك جميل يا حبيبتي ليس فيك عيبة " 

- زوجة : 
1. يأتي زوجها فى المقام الاول فى اهتماماتها وحياتها ولسان حالها دائما كما فى (سفر نشيد الانشاد الإصحاح 6 وعدد3) " انا لحبيبي وحبيبي لي "
2. تجتهد وتسهر على توفير احتياجات زوجها وأولادها بحكمه وتعقل وبدون تذمر ،كما يقول الكتاب المقدس فى ( سفر الأمثال الإصحاح 31 والأعداد 15: 27) " ...تشتغل بيدين راضيتين ...تقوم إذا الليل بعد وتعطى أكلا لأهل بيتها ... تراقب طرق اهل بيتها ولا تأكل خبز الكسل "
3. لها علاقة حقيقية بالله وتعيش فى مخافته ويأتي الله فى المقدمة فتسند زوجها عندما يضعف روحياَ ، تتحد معه فى الصلاة والخدمة فينطبق عليها القول كما فى (سفر الأمثال الإصحاح 31 وعدد 30) "...اما المرأة المتقية الرب فهي تمدح ​*


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2008)

> 3. لها علاقة حقيقية بالله وتعيش فى مخافته ويأتي الله فى المقدمة فتسند زوجها عندما يضعف روحياَ ، تتحد معه فى الصلاة والخدمة فينطبق عليها القول


 
الموضوع كله راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع

شكرااااااااااا ليكى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رااااااااااائع جدا 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فادية (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رائع رائع راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع*
*تسلم الايدين *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## happy angel (20 أكتوبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> الموضوع كله راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
> 
> شكرااااااااااا ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكاندى​​


----------



## ماجد تيرووو (20 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الجميل ده الهام جدا فى بداية تكوين اسره مسيحيه 
شعارها انا وبيتى بنعبد ربى


----------



## happy angel (25 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااائع جدا
> مرسىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو​


----------



## happy angel (25 أكتوبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *رائع رائع راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع*
> *تسلم الايدين *
> *ربنا يباركك*​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك يافادية​​


----------



## kalimooo (25 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رائع وكامل
ربنا يبارك تعبك اخت happy angel
سلام المسيح​


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*فعلا يا امى *
*موضوع فى منتهى الجمال*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## happy angel (26 أكتوبر 2008)

ماجد تيرووو قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الجميل ده الهام جدا فى بداية تكوين اسره مسيحيه
> شعارها انا وبيتى بنعبد ربى



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياماجد​


----------



## happy angel (26 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع وكامل
> ربنا يبارك تعبك اخت happy angel
> سلام المسيح​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكليمو​


----------



## viviane tarek (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*رائع 
راااااااااااااااااائع
اكثر من رااااااااااااااائع
فعلا" كلام ممتاز
ربنا يبركك يا
هابى انجل*​


----------



## happy angel (8 نوفمبر 2008)

ماجد تيرووو قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الجميل ده الهام جدا فى بداية تكوين اسره مسيحيه
> شعارها انا وبيتى بنعبد ربى





ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياماجد​​


----------



## happy angel (8 نوفمبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *رائع
> راااااااااااااااااائع
> اكثر من رااااااااااااااائع
> فعلا" كلام ممتاز
> ...




ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياقمر​


----------



## نبيل توفيق (8 نوفمبر 2008)

************اليكم جميعا **************
******* كان الفضل قديما مطلوب ******
*************اما الان ********
*******امرأة قنوعة لا تقدر بثمن *****
*** لان الكتاب قال القناعة كنز لا يفني ****
                                                وشكرا


----------



## happy angel (30 ديسمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *فعلا يا امى *
> *موضوع فى منتهى الجمال*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياجوجو​​


----------

